# Einfacher DNS Server auf Windows oder Linux



## lukelukeluke (3. September 2004)

Hi,

ich habe 2 Domänen (http://www.lookass.ch und http://www.diablo2.ch).
Ich würde nun gerne einen DNS Server bei mir zu hause einrichten, mit welchem ich die 2 Domänenn und vioelleicht noch ein paar subdomänen von diesen herumpointen kann...
Ich hätte an Windows 2000 Server gedacht mit standard DNS Server oder an BIND auf Linux.

Frage:
Wie baut man diese ZonenFiles auf?
Kann mir jemand eine Seite mit gutem Tutorial dafür angeben?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## imweasel (3. September 2004)

Hi,

da ich bezweifel das du eine Standleitung bzw. statische IP daheim hast, würde ich es mit dem eigenen DNS-Server sein lassen.

Wie soll denn die Namensauflösung funktionieren wenn deine Verbindung getrennt ist?

Welcher Zweck soll das _daheimhosten_ haben?


----------



## lukelukeluke (3. September 2004)

Ich habe eine Leitung die für die wenigen Anfragen auf meinen DNS Server bei weitem ausrecihen wird (1300down / 300up).

Eine statische IP besitze ich.

Der Zweck:
1. DNS Server mit 5 Einträgen mieten kostet 30 Euro.
2. Ich will das gerne selber durchspielen da ich später auch bei mir Webserver und solche Sachen einrichten werde. Sozusagen zur Weiterbildung.
Habe auch schon diverse Server Apps installiert und configuriert auf Windows / Linux nur hats beim DNS bissher immer gehappert...


----------



## imweasel (3. September 2004)

Hi,

also wenn das so ist, dann sollte deinem eigenen DNS-Server nichts im Wege stehen 

Also an deiner Stelle würde ich BIND nutzen (ich kenne aber auch keine anderen DNS-Server die produktiv laufen)

Eine kleine Einführung zum Einrichten findest du hier 

Solltes du Probleme haben, kann man dir hier sicherlich helfen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von imwheasel _
> *also wenn das so ist, dann sollte deinem eigenen DNS-Server nichts im Wege stehen *


Jein  - mit einer statischen IP bekommst du spätestens bei .de-Domains Schwierigkeiten, da du immer zwei Nameserver benötigst, dessen IPs in unterschiedlichen /24-Netzen liegen und i.d.R. hast du nicht IPs, die in unterschiedlichen Netzen liegen. Wie das im Moment bei Schweizer Domains aussieht, kann ich im Moment nicht sagen.

P.S.: Wenn du Interesse an Nameservern hast, kann ich dir sicher helfen. Und nein - die kosten keine 30,-- Euro


----------

